# Seeking for charter company on Cuba



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Could you please advise me with some charter company on Cuba?

Dmitry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Boat+Charters+in+Cuba
http://www.caribbean-adventure.com/
http://www.yachtbooker.com/destinations/bareboat_charters/Bareboat_charters_Cuba_EN.html

If you want more, Google "Boat Charters in Cuba"


----------

